# Skipper's Adventures - Week 38 Incognito



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 38

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks to be they are having a grand vacation? If I was to take a guess Italy?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

This is not good folk's....what happened to Skipper's secret agent mobile...obviously the boy's are still stuck in foreign territory, or are they ? Could this be another clever ruse of photographic disinformation ? Maybe, maybe not. Let's consider that this photo is real, and carefully dissect what is before our eye's.

Obviously, the going got tough and "S" was forced to ditch his ride....not good.

The boy's are back together, and safe for the moment....Good.

They are heavy incognito, Skipper has even donned glasses...surely a sign that the enemy agent's are closing in....not Good.

The boy's are still in control of the infamous Red Bag...Good.

Only time will tell this story my friend's, only time...will the boy's make it...I wouldn't bet against them. Just what is in this bag, and even more intriguing...how is this bag tied to "D".........


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Skipper looks clever in his hat and little glasses, what a sweet boy


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

I really want to solve the mystery of the Red Bag.

I am very curious now.

Oh and Skipper looks adorable 

PS: Take care of your arm Deb.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hehehe Skipper now sporting the 'gentleman and scholar' look like Sherlock Holmes and Scooter as his Watson! Too cute!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

The boys are handsome as always! But where are they now? Are they in Europe? or close to where I am?  And the red bag is there!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Skipper and Scooter are on yet another top secret assignment, that briefcase means business! :spy:
And I agree with Heidi, from the scenery it does appear they are somewhere in Italy.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Hey Skipper I wonder what is down there in the gully maybe our top secret agent... I think he is down there giving signals to us so we get the go ahead on our next top secret assignment. This is why we have to go under cover and wear our hats and glasses so no one can recognise us. Should we tell them what is in the red bag or should we keep them guessing. What do you think scooter should we tell them what is in the red bag HUH!!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I think they're in China! In 007 mode!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Looks to be they are having a grand vacation? If I was to take a guess Italy?

Click to expand...

I'm sorry ma'am -- Secret Agents are not allowed to disclose their current locations.



jonah said:



This is not good folk's....what happened to Skipper's secret agent mobile...obviously the boy's are still stuck in foreign territory, or are they ? Could this be another clever ruse of photographic disinformation ? Maybe, maybe not. Let's consider that this photo is real, and carefully dissect what is before our eye's.

Obviously, the going got tough and "S" was forced to ditch his ride....not good.

The boy's are back together, and safe for the moment....Good.

They are heavy incognito, Skipper has even donned glasses...surely a sign that the enemy agent's are closing in....not Good.

The boy's are still in control of the infamous Red Bag...Good.

Only time will tell this story my friend's, only time...will the boy's make it...I wouldn't bet against them. Just what is in this bag, and even more intriguing...how is this bag tied to "D".........

Click to expand...

Only Skipper and Scooter have the ability the dodge the bad guys and save the contents of the little red bag at this point... We can only hope for the best.



kwatson said:



Skipper looks clever in his hat and little glasses, what a sweet boy 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim! 



Juhi said:



I really want to solve the mystery of the Red Bag.

I am very curious now.

Oh and Skipper looks adorable 

PS: Take care of your arm Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Juhi! 
PS: My arm is doing fine -- no worries -- I'm considering myself "cured" now! :hug:



Jedikeet said:



Hehehe Skipper now sporting the 'gentleman and scholar' look like Sherlock Holmes and Scooter as his Watson! Too cute! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Nick 



despoinaki said:



The boys are handsome as always! But where are they now? Are they in Europe? or close to where I am?  And the red bag is there!!

Click to expand...

The do have the bag in safekeeping at the moment, Despina.
Let's hope they can continue to protect it. 



aluz said:



I see Skipper and Scooter are on yet another top secret assignment, that briefcase means business! :spy:
And I agree with Heidi, from the scenery it does appear they are somewhere in Italy.

Click to expand...

 I think the briefcase may be a decoy to deter others from the red bag. 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my goodness. Hey Skipper I wonder what is down there in the gully maybe our top secret agent... I think he is down there giving signals to us so we get the go ahead on our next top secret assignment. This is why we have to go under cover and wear our hats and glasses so no one can recognise us. Should we tell them what is in the red bag or should we keep them guessing. What do you think scooter should we tell them what is in the red bag HUH!!!

Click to expand...

 Scooter: We can't divulge the contents of the red bag -- that would give away the mission! 



AnimalKaperz said:



I think they're in China! In 007 mode! 

Click to expand...

 Definitely in 007 mode, yep, most defintely!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I wish I could be there with them 
The red bag looks like it's full of chocolates *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



I wish I could be there with them 
The red bag looks like it's full of chocolates 

Click to expand...

Sounds to me like you're wishing for either Lindt truffles or Godiva chocolates for Christmas!  
*


----------

